# propagating plants



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

How do you propagate plants? I just tried pinching the branches off the stem, pinch some leaves off so I have some space to planting them, I hope they don't die. Can I also just like cut the top piece of the stem and replant it, I have never garden before unless you count the planting trees they make you do in high school on earth day.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

The way you did it works fine for stem plants. But not all aquarium plants are stem. If you know name of your plants, you can place the name into google and get full info about the plants and a way they are propagate.

If you don't know names, post us some photos.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it's the middle plant beside the java fern


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hum, I'm sorry. I don't know what is it. It might be some cryptocorynes or a sword plant.

It's a rosette plant. They usually are not propagating by cutting. Sometimes they send runners or stalks with small new plants, sometimes you can cut the bush into several parts and plant two pieces and two new plants. But it's just a general info. Plants are different.

We need someone more experienced here to help you.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Does it have a stem? I'd be inclined to think that it's just a hygrophila sp., but it could also be an echinodorus (sword) if it doesn't have a central stalk from which the leaves all branch off of.

If it's the former (hygro), just let it grow out, cut it below a nodule (where the leaves form, as roots also form from there), and plant in the substrate.

Also, I'd use scissors or something sharp to cut the stalk - it's less damaging to the plant that way.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I bought it from pj's pet store in scarborough town if that helps, I don't think their selection of plants there are too exotic


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Does it have a stem? I'd be inclined to think that it's just a hygrophila sp., but it could also be an echinodorus (sword) if it doesn't have a central stalk from which the leaves all branch off of.
> 
> If it's the former (hygro), just let it grow out, cut it below a nodule (where the leaves form, as roots also form from there), and plant in the substrate.
> 
> Also, I'd use scissors or something sharp to cut the stalk - it's less damaging to the plant that way.


it does have stems, I think when I originally got it it came with 6-7 stems in a pot


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It might be _Giant Hygrophila_. Does it look like it?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it might be Hygrophila sp. "low grow"


----------

